# Recent visit to Kawartha Traditional Archery Centre.



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Thought I would mention my recent visit to a new (to me) Traditional Archery shop and 3D range. 72 3D targets in 3 loops. He also has primitative camping at $10.00 per night.
Really enjoyed chatting with Fred Walker who has set up a very nice shop and range.
He is a Traditional shop and range only. Also probably 40 plus Trad. bows for sale, new and used.
The Kawartha Traditional Archery Centre is located in Woodville Ontario, 3123 Elm Tree Road. North off #7 west of Lindsey, Ontario
He has a great web site www.KawarthaTraditionalArchery.info.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

looks like a nice place and is close for me too bad I dont shoot traditional.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Postmann maybe its time for a change.
Fred has some nice new and used traditional equipment for sale.
You should take a drive one day and check it out.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope to get up there within a week or two, want to check it out. Both my kids also want quivers and I always have something I think I need.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

If memory serves correctly, I'm guessing Postman could probably do a pretty darn good job of shooting a stick with out any sights on it...  He spent an awfully long time lobbing arrows without the assistance of a aiming device.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

maybe I should switch seems I cant hit very much lately, good thing the target in the yard is 4'x6'!


----------



## J Reeves (Mar 8, 2008)

hey postman99 i think i might be able to help you out with a recurve if you think you can handle it lol


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

*All Traditional Shop and Shoot Centre*

Hey all. Thanks for the help spreading the word about our new place. 
If yu are coming my way it is advisable to give me a quick call so I can be sure to be there to meet you. I am not retired although past retirement age so sometimes duty calls me away. Get on my site and register on my secure contact list so I can keep you informed. Love to meet fellow trad shooters. 
Hi Crazymoose.ukey:


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

thanks J reeves for the offer i may have to take you up on that, but I will come down to make sure you bring the right string!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Thunderwolf said:


> Hey all. Thanks for the help spreading the word about our new place.
> If yu are coming my way it is advisable to give me a quick call so I can be sure to be there to meet you. I am not retired although past retirement age so sometimes duty calls me away. Get on my site and register on my secure contact list so I can keep you informed. Love to meet fellow trad shooters.
> Hi Crazymoose.ukey:


Hey Thunder.... are you planning any open house/Trad shoots over the summer?


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

*Activity at K TAC*

This August 12,13,14th we are having our 2nd Annual Rendezvous. It is like Denton Hill on a smaller scale. Vendors, overnight camping, novelty shooting, Saturday night light shoot. and more. Last year was well recieved and this year promises to be bigger and better. Bring the family and have a great relaxing weekend shooting and shopping.
I suggest you get on our mailing list to stay on top or check our website regularly. 
www.KawarthaTraditionalArchery.info :shade:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I paid a visit to Fred yesterday based on crazymoose's recommendations as one of the finest Trad shops around. Fred was very friendly and helpfull and had me oufitted with a new bow quiver and some new arrows which fly from my Bear like bullets. His selection of trad product he had covering the walls in his shop was very impressive to say the least. The leather back and side quivers along with his selection of recurve and longbows would make any archer want to give up shooting a compound and go over to the dark side. 
I never got a chance to go shoot his course, but a future trip up there (minus my cheque book) is certainly not far off.


----------

